# Painting Soap?



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

A friend gave me some adorable silicone molds of snowmen and gingerbread men whose faces just call to be painted. Can I use some of my colorants to do this? (I don't want to buy soap paints because I don't think I'll use them more than just this one-off.) I have micas and liquid soap dye. Can I mix them with a bit of oil (mica) or water (dye)? Or does anyone have other suggestions? (I'm not very creative, and not very good at this kind of thing.)

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I was asked to do a magnolia soap, so I found a mold and using a fine sable haired brush and laid on the colored powders. (I use oxides). You can remove the oops areas with a fine wet brush. Lay the colors on thin but cover the whole area. Pour in a white batch and you will see that when you unmold the color will stick to the soap. Let us know how it worked out.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks - maybe next time. I've already made the soap so I have to do the painting 'after the fact'. I'll keep that in mind, though, for another batch.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Not sure how you would do it, but I'd love to see pictures after you figure it out.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a pic of the magnolia on my web site, the site is in progress so there are no tags yet, but if you go, its the last soap page. www.doritpittman.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

Dorit, your soaps and paintings are beautiful!


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you, its a work in progress....


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I was going to warn you.....YEP DORIT IS AN AMAZING ARTIST!!!  I used to paint the dragons blood, blood trail on my soaps before I got so much better at all of this I can now do it with colored soap. So yes you can paint soap with your oxides and ultramaries and high quality mica, I used peacock colors also...just don't expect them to turn out like Dorit's  V


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you for the compliment, but its not hard, maybe I didn't explain it properly: you do *not* paint the soap you dab on oxides or micas to the mold. The only hard part is to keep the powder in the one spot you want it in. But you can clean up the wayward powder by wetting your brush and picking up the powder, clean your brush and do it again. Do not get a gob of water in the mold becasue then you start to dissolve the colorant, TMI???? I used to teach, can you tell, LOL


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks. And, yes, I love the magnolia on your website!

I only need little eyes, buttons, and a carrot nose for a snowman. I'll let you know if I experiment. And, if they come out at all reasonably, I'll post pictures....but don't hold your collective breath!
Elizabeth


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks, If you are interested, google "magnolia soap mold" (I havent started keeping good records, but I will look if you want) and you will see it.


----------

